# Follow Up App Booked



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Me again, 

We decided we would have a follow up appt to talk about everything and make sure that they  know what to do with me next time, so we have one booked for the 13th November. Hopefully we will come away feeling more positive about trying again. 

Also, dh has said that we can try in Jan again. Bless him.

Anyway, just thought I would let you all know. 

xxxmexxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

thats great news kate, im sure it will all work next time, they will prob just up your dosage.
i should be recieving my new appointment this week but i bet i wont start til after xmas. so we might be cycle buddies


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Kate 

Glad you have booked an appoitment, i still have my fingers crossed for you thou i mean it has happened before with little Holly love the pic by the way, 
I know you have had a few glasses of wine but i hope you havent been tempted back to those nasty ciggys you keep strong & if you feel like one reach out one of us will also help   

Please dh wants to start as soon as you do, 

Maz, here's hoping you apooitment won't be too far way,  

Sara xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ooooh no no ciggies here anymore. I think if I can get through yesterday without having one then I will be fine.

Obviously is someone said they are healthy then I would be back, but they arent and Its a waste of money and time cos I will only have to quit again!

Maz be good to have a cycle buddy, but hopefully you will start before xmas hun.
Good luck!
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

kate, i dont know the timeline is really for eggshare but i have to have my first appointment then go back for counsiling before going back for tests and the genetics test takes about 4 weeks from what ive read, then obv they go with my af before drugs so it seems like it will be easter for me not xmas  

i wish i could be as strong as you and give up the nasty ciggies, im sure i will find it easy once we get our dates  

btw, boo is absolutly georgous just like her mum  

love maz xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well we can be cycle buddies eh, as long as I manage to produce some eggs this time! (might be helpful considering!  )

You will be able to give up the **** honest, I used to smoke coming up to 40 a day ( ) when I quit end of september, and I just stopped! I have actually amazed myself!!! No cravings nothing. I knew once I started the pill I would be quitting so thats what I did.
Dont beat yourself up about it, I would go back to them tomorrow if I could! 

Thanks for the compliment! I personally think she is gorgeous but its nice to hear other people say it!!! 
xxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Glad to hear u bkd follow up. Im sure itl work next time hunny. 

So strange you call Holly 'boo' coz thats what Tony & I call eachother!!!!!

So happy that Tom has come around...i thought he might.  We seem to forget about the men but they obviousely feel all this too.

Hope uve been having lots of  

Will get back to u later

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Kate

Good on you and good on Tom!!

Wishing u lots of luck for ur appt on the 13th (hopefully u wont need it)

 for janurary it seems we we have a few cyclers around that time!!

Take care honey

Love Emxx

PS ur DD is gorgeous!!


----------

